

Those Easy Days With Nothing Due... - lionhearted
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/?p=301

======
TamDenholm
I find this all the time, i'm especially productive when i've got a lot of
stuff that NEEDS to be done, but when i've only got stuff that i'd like to get
done but doesnt really matter i dont get anything done.

I suppose its a Parkinsons Law type thing.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkinson%27s_Law>

~~~
mattdeboard
This is called "procrastination."

------
iuguy
It's very rare when I get an easy day as the author put it. On the odd days
they do happen, I get a strange uncomfortable feeling, presumably because I
'should' be permanently busy.

Does anyone else get that?

